# Manual Transmission Fluid Location



## KroBeast13 (Apr 5, 2011)

I need help finding where I put Manual Transmission Fluid in my 06 M6 GTO. I know in the manual it says something about the reverse lamp but could someone give me a better understanding of where I put manual transmission fluid at?????

Thanks


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Jack up the front of the car. Put jack stands on both wheels. Climb under and you will see towards the back of the transmission, a screw that has a square hole in the middle. It should say Drain next to it. Put a socket wrench into that and let her loose. It will SPRAY OUT FLUID like no other!! Once it is all drained, close the screw. Now look on the passenger side of the Transmission above the Drain plug, and you will see a Bolt with a Wire connected to the Transmission. Unclip the wire and unscrew that bolt. Fill her up there 4.6 quarts. Close it up and reclip the wire.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Pics


----------



## KroBeast13 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Thanks man. I appreciate that. That def helps out a lot.

Anyway, what is some good transmission fluid to put in there? I seen Royal Purple but thats pretty expensive.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I actually just did mine today. Like 10 minutes before I responded lol Just finished bleeding the clutch as well


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

AMSoil ATF.

There's actually a plug labeled FILL on the trans too.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wasn't impressed with Royal Purple. It made my tranny feel worse and I had the same trouble with Mobil 1. They don't seem to like synthetics and I think they're too slick for the syncros. I've seen where some trans builders specifically say NOT to use a synth. I don't buy into the marketing hype of the **** oils and don' think they'll give any added benefit. You can't go wrong with GM's Dextron III which is cheap and now sold as GM Manual Transmission Fluid. Do NOT use Dextron IV (a synthetic) which GM says not to use.


*GM bulletin: *Any vehicle that previously used DEXRON-III for a manual transmission or transfer case should now *use p/n 88861800* (88861801 in Canada) Manual Transmission and Transfer Case Fluid. 

Since some early bulletins were issued, further validation has taken place and certain transfer cases and manual transmissions now DO use DEXRON-VI (*my note: not our T56s*), so it's important to refer to the owner manual for appropriate recommendations.

Power steering systems should now use p/n 89020661 (89021183 in Canada) Power Steering Fluid.

All licenses for DEXRON-III expired at the end of 2006 and will not be renewed. _*Fluids sold in the market after that date bearing claims such as "suitable for use in DEXRON-III applications" or similar wording should be avoided*,_ because 'DEXRON-III' fluids are no longer checked and policed by GM and therefore may not be the originally tested and approved formulation.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> AMSoil ATF.
> 
> There's actually a plug labeled FILL on the trans too.


The ""fill" plug oddly enough should NOT be used. It's at the wrong level and the reverse switch light is the right one per GM bulletin.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I added in Pennzoil Syncromesh in the tranny and it feels like night and day. Car shifts crisp and clean now. Also made the transmission a ton quieter. I read a lot of good reviews on this Pennzoil on the other forum. Even says on the bottle, for use with GM Transmissions.

Also, there is a fill plug, but you can only put in 3.8 quarts there. Then you have to fill the rest up through the reverse switch. I just don't see the point in doing it twice. I just fill all 4.6 quarts in one shot through the reverse switch.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There have been many discussions on the other forum about the correct fill of the T56 transmission. What it calls out for and what you actually get in there are two different things. Fill it to the bottom of the reverse switch hole and you'll be fine

I use Dextron VI in my T56 without problems.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.cadillacfaq.com/faq/tsb/data/pip3836.pdf

"If fluid part number 88861800 U.S. (88861801 Canada) is unavailable when servicing a manual
transmission or transfer case, Dexron III can be used in it's place. DO NOT use Dexron VI in place of
the manual transmission fluid in any manual transmissions or transfer cases as a failure may result."

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree

That don't pertain to us but its pretty much across the board. Dex III is no longer reconized by GM so using fluids that say DexIII is on you. The new fluid is titled manual transmission fluid 88861800. I've been using it for over a year. From what I understand the additives in Dex VI attack the older rubber seals.

*Do not use Dextron VI in manual transmissions*. I'm using it because I want to.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I used AMSoil ATF in the Getrag M86 in my Grand Am, it got rid of the "rowing through concrete" shifts I'd get in sub-zero temps. I think that calls for Dex 3, but the AMSoil schtuff is supposed to be universal. I picked up a consistent extra MPG on average too.

So if you're supposed to go in from the reverse switch in the M12, how the hell do you get it in there? Hand pump? Looks like a tight spot.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I had to use a hand pump with my car. I bought the one with two hoses and put one hose in the fluid and the other in the Reverse Switch Hole. Pumped them all in there. Took me about 5 minutes


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I used AMSoil ATF in the Getrag M86 in my Grand Am, it got rid of the "rowing through concrete" shifts I'd get in sub-zero temps. I think that calls for Dex 3, but the AMSoil schtuff is supposed to be universal. I picked up a consistent extra MPG on average too.
> 
> So if you're supposed to go in from the reverse switch in the M12, how the hell do you get it in there? Hand pump? Looks like a tight spot.


I used a hand pump.

My tranny didn't like the Mobil 1 stuff. I allways smelled it like it was boiling and venting out the vent tube:confused


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You know I searched for hours on what the best transmission fluid was and there was so many opinions I didn't know what to pick. So I decided to buy the Pennzoil Syncromesh since a lot of other people used this and it worked awesome. Put it in and car felt like butter last night. Drove it today, and what hell it was. Trying to put it in first gear was even more of a mission, and reverse is a whole 'nother story. Not to mention, shifting feels a lot rougher. Now I know there is a problem known about first gear and reverse, but it never felt like this before. I searched online and I think I am going to go with normal Dexron III. Many guys who have built these transmissions said this is the best fluid for it. 

Looks like I am taking another trip to the auto store.


----------

